
Now Apps Can Track You Even After You Uninstall Them - kretash
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-10-22/now-apps-can-track-you-even-after-you-uninstall-them?srnd=premium
======
mschuster91
People asked themselves how the GDPR could come into effect... well, here is
the answer. Pure, unrefined capitalistic greed led the companies to milk the
people more and more, up to a point where governments with a robust mandate
"protect our people" were forced to intervene.

The ad industry, especially "adtech" only has themselves to blame for having
their business model "disrupted" by regulation.

